# What Have I Got Here?



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

As part of my new swag i picked up the below, can you give me any details on these, one of them is definitely broken, will it be a hard task to fix as i kinda like it.


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Is this one part of another clock?



















This one has the wire snapped at the back 





































thanks in advance

Jonathan


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

The one with the snapped "wire" appears to be a 400 day anniversary clock. The suspension wire is in effect the spring which gives the clock its back and forth swing. They are still available from some spares suppliers. I have one which I wind on my annivarsary. They work!

Link pm'd.

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The "Gledhill" looks like part of a time clock as used to be installed in factories for stamping in and out on your time cards. They can be pretty accurate for what looks pretty crude.

Normally in wooden or metal case with racks down each side to hold the time cards. You took your (named) card from the left hand rack, pushed it into a slot on the front of the case and either pressed a lever or it automatically sensed the card and stamped it with the time linked to the clock, then you placed the card into the corresponding space in the RH rack - - you "clocked in". Reverse procedure at shift finish - you "clocked out" :yes:

Since this is a mechanical version, it's more likely to have been for a push lever type, and also the spring is big to drive the timestamp section separately via an external gear set of some kind. Never had one apart, so I'm guessing the latter bit about the timestamp external gearing.

If it's not that, it could be a security clock, same idea, in a large factory there would be maybe ten of them that the night watchman had to punch as he did his rounds - proving he had actually done his round and not fell asleep in the warmth of the night watchman's room. :to_become_senile:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

For 400 day/anniversary clock suspension wires, Google Cousins UK (who had a feature on these in their recent monthly mail shot) or Meadows and Passmore. Sorry, no links, as it's forbidden. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"You "clocked out..."

Or, in my experience, somebody did.

In 1975, being the youngest 'lad' in Weston-super-Mare General Hospital, I had, on Saturday nights, at 10pm, to log out every b*gger who was already down the pub.

The price was a pint from each when I joined them.

I might have been young, but I was d*mn thirsty!

Amazing how much you could drink in under an hour...


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

Just what I'm after buying.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Monaco said:


> Just what I'm after buying.


Would that be the clock or a pint? 

Mike


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Anniversary clock -

The suspension wire is critical. For example, I e-mailed M&P on one occasion for their questionnaire so they could advise the correct wire for one of my anniversary clocks. Buy three minimum, coz they are very delicate. One reason clock shops won't repair them is the long length of time to set them up.... Good luck

Mike


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Monaco said:
> 
> 
> > Just what I'm after buying.
> ...


A true Yorkshireman only buys his own beer.........


----------

